# Fonseca Habana Seleccion Cosacos Cigar Review - Dark Chocalate



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

The best comparison I can think of is that this cigar is like dark chocolate when most others are chocolate. Dark chocolate is more bitter, but wa...

Read the full review here: Fonseca Habana Seleccion Cosacos Cigar Review - Dark Chocalate


----------

